# rattle beads



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just wondering if anyone uses the rattle bead from BPS on their inline spinner rigs? if you do, is your catch ratio better than without or does it matter on the day? thanks. i think id like to try some, just not sure if its worth it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I use them. On certain days, it makes a difference.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks, i think im going to give them a try on a few inlines.


----------

